# Ranger "R" boats



## ugabowhunter (Nov 5, 2008)

I am wondering about the "R" boats that Ranger makes. I have seen R72, R93, and R92... I believe. Why are these boats numbered so differently that 520, 488, etc? Are they a lower performing boat? The hull looks similar. I will soon be in the market for a nice used bass boat and would like to get a Ranger for the re-sale value. I am just doing a little research and pricing right now.

Thanks,
Robby


----------



## bow_hunter125 (Nov 5, 2008)

It might do something with the features that the boat has or the length of the hull.  I'm no Ranger expert, just my $.02.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 5, 2008)

never seen one


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Nov 6, 2008)

*The R Series*

They are great boats but they are scaled down in features when compared to a Comanche. Seats and stuff like that are the main difference. I have a 482VS that I bought used with a Vmax 150. I paid $12,000 for it and still put 2K more in it after adding new 520c sonars and a Max Pro torlling motor. It will run 65 with a 1/2 tank of gas and big on me in it. I think when I add a Jackplate and tempest prop next month I will get 68 out of it. Long story short the RSeries boats are great boats but if you are looking for resale stick with the Comanche series. You may want to check out bassboatcentral.com they have a used boat section and alot of very good deals.


----------



## pbmang (Nov 6, 2008)

goodoleboy1012000 said:


> They are great boats but they are scaled down in features when compared to a Comanche. Seats and stuff like that are the main difference. I have a 482VS that I bought used with a Vmax 150. I paid $12,000 for it and still put 2K more in it after adding new 520c sonars and a Max Pro torlling motor. It will run 65 with a 1/2 tank of gas and big on me in it. I think when I add a Jackplate and tempest prop next month I will get 68 out of it. Long story short the RSeries boats are great boats but if you are looking for resale stick with the Comanche series. You may want to check out bassboatcentral.com they have a used boat section and alot of very good deals.



I'll agree with this, they are nice boats, just the lower model down from the Comanche.  Bassboatcentral.com is a great place to get boat info, but don't limit yourself to just one brand.  I have owned a Ranger, and now own a Skeeter and will tell you that you want to get the most boat you can afford.  I went from a Ranger 361V with a 150 to a Skeeter zx250 with a 250.  Trust me, it is night and day difference.  I would rather loose the Ranger name and have the extra room/power with the Skeeter, than pay more for a smaller Ranger.  There are a bunch of manufactures out there, so don't just limit yourself to one.  A hull is a hull, what you really need to pay attention to is the motor.  That is where you are going to have a majority of your problems.

In my time with bass boats, I have yet to have a major issue with a boat hull, but have blown up 1 motor and replaced 2 lower units, all due to mechanical issues (not because I hit something).  The motor is what will most likely give you issues, and their is a good chance they arn't going to be cheap!  Shop for a motor, and make sure whatever is attached is in good shape.  Then you will be all set.


----------



## AU Bassman (Nov 6, 2008)

Guy that I fish with had a r80 sport with a opti 150. I would not hesistate to buy one like it. (Yes Billy I'm bragging on your ex boat). His had the front deck extension which was nice as well. This boat rode great and with the optimax was good on gas. No speed demon but fast enough to blow the tears out of your eyes at daylight.I think the r80 was rated for up to a 175 motor. We caught alot of fish, on alot of different lakes in that boat. Great boat in my opinion!


----------



## goodoleboy1012000 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Dont let anyone fool you....*

The Ranger holds its value for other reasons besides the name. The motor is a very good comment I like the Merc's and love the Yamaha but you could not give me a Rude these days...


----------



## jusdonaldson (Nov 6, 2008)

robby, what lakes are close to where you live?


----------



## riprap (Nov 8, 2008)

i have the 520 ranger. i was going to go with a new skeeter this year, but got the used ranger at a pretty good deal. i have fished out of the r80, r91, 188, and 185 models. they all fish well. the 520 commanche has the best ride. but it should, it is a tank. i did like the skeeter's layout. i have never rode in the newer models. you sit very high in the boat riding down the lake.


----------



## K-DAWG XB 2003 (Nov 9, 2008)

pbmang said:


> I'll agree with this, they are nice boats, just the lower model down from the Comanche.  Bassboatcentral.com is a great place to get boat info, but don't limit yourself to just one brand.  I have owned a Ranger, and now own a Skeeter and will tell you that you want to get the most boat you can afford.  I went from a Ranger 361V with a 150 to a Skeeter zx250 with a 250.  Trust me, it is night and day difference.  I would rather loose the Ranger name and have the extra room/power with the Skeeter, than pay more for a smaller Ranger.  There are a bunch of manufactures out there, so don't just limit yourself to one.  A hull is a hull, what you really need to pay attention to is the motor.  That is where you are going to have a majority of your problems.
> 
> In my time with bass boats, I have yet to have a major issue with a boat hull, but have blown up 1 motor and replaced 2 lower units, all due to mechanical issues (not because I hit something).  The motor is what will most likely give you issues, and their is a good chance they arn't going to be cheap!  Shop for a motor, and make sure whatever is attached is in good shape.  Then you will be all set.




I have to dissagree with that statement. I have owned several other brands myself. I have never rode in a faster, better handling, better riding boat than My Allison XB 2003. It is hands down head and shoulders above anything I have ever rode in. I am talking from construction to fit and finish. Hate to sound like a coolaid drinker here but, trust me the coolaid tastes good. I will not concede that a Ranger or anything else fishs better but, it does take a lttle getting use to because it is a little bit of a different animal. Most all of the 3 major players (Yamadogs, slOMC and the mercs) make good motors these day's. But, there are some very questionably built hulls out there. Stick to a well known brand and you should be OK. 
P.S. I have fished out of an R-80 with a 150 Ficht and a R-70 with a 115 merc. Both boats fished well with the R-80 being bigger and faster. Although Rangers arent that fast. I did like the R-80 was a nice 18 ft boat.


----------

